# How to - Schotter Strecken an den Alpen



## Tweaknews (17. Juni 2012)

Servus Leute,

ich könnte mal ein paar Tips benötigen. Bin letztes Jahr vom Rennrad aufs Hardtail gewechselt was ich bis Dato nicht bereut habe.

Heute mal wieder bissl in die Berge rein gefahren und musste feststellen das selbst ein gestandener Kerl mit über 1.90m und 100kg weiche Knie bei 18% Gefälle auf einer Schotter Strecke (feuch war es auch noch bissl) bekommt und das Rad geschoben hat. 

Zwei Sachen sind mir aufgefallen: 
1. Das Gefühl gehabt zu haben einen Salto vorwärts machen zu wollen
2. kein Vertrauen in die Bremsen, habe das Gefühl das mein Gewicht das einfach durch rutscht.

Beim weiteren Verlauf der Strecke war es im Schnitt dann so 11% Gefälle auf 2 km (bis zu 15%) wo ich dann die Bremse bis zum Kreischen gebracht habe. Wollte nicht unbedingt schneller als 25 km/h fahren wo es dann mehr als 10% Gefälle waren.

Schreibe mal kurzes Setup auf und bin für jede Idee dankbar da ich die Strecke gerne öfter fahren würde.

Rad : Cannondale Flash 29er Hardtail
Bremsen : Standart Avid Elixier 9
Reifen : Conti Race King Race Sport, 2.1 bar h / 2.3 bar v
Gut der Reifen ist nicht der richtige deswegen kommt auch noch eine 2. Laufradsatz ins Haus.
Sattel : Position ist zur Zeit auf optimale Kraftübertragung für normalen Strecken eingestellt. Also recht weit raus, das ich mit der Ferse sauber auf die untenstehende Pedale komme bei geraden Becken.

War auch am überlegen ob ein Fully für sowas die bessere Geometrie bietet.

Danke im voraus und Grüße


----------



## Alpine Maschine (17. Juni 2012)

Der Reifen ist sicher nicht ideal für Schotterabfahrten. Ebenso ist Dein Bike keine Downhill-Maschine.

Trotzdem kann man mit der passenden Fahrtechnik auch mit deinem Bike und deinen Reifen eine Schotterabfahrt locker meistern.

Bevor hier lange Erklärungen folgen empfehle ich dir, einfach mal einen Fahrtechnik-Kurs zu besuchen oder dir z.B. "Besser biken" von Stefan Herrmann zuzulegen (ist ne DVD). Denn ohne Bilder ist das scgwer zu erklären, worauf du beim bergab fahren generell und im Schotter achten solltest (Körperhaltung, Blickführung usw.).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lekanteto (17. Juni 2012)

Sattel so weit wie möglich absenken damit er nicht mehr im Weg ist.
Den Körperschwerpunkt während der Bremsung so weit nach hinten verlagern, dass das gesamte Körpergewicht auf den Pedalen lastet. Also weder mit den Armen auf dem Lenker abstützen, noch am Lenker ziehen.


----------



## MucPaul (17. Juni 2012)

18% auf Schotter ist doch kein Problem. 
Wie lekanto geschrieben hat, Sattel runter und Gewicht nach hinten. Der Race King rutscht Dir in den Kurven weg, daher bei geradeaus bremsen und in Kurven ohne Belastung durchfahren. 25 km/h ist sowieso zuviel. Nimm 10 raus und Du solltest gut runter kommen. Der Race King hat nur kleine Stollen, die auf Schotter schlecht greifen.

Aber mit guter Fahrtechnik ist das kein Problem. Bin selber mal vom Schachenhaus/Zugspitze mit einem Schwalbe Land Cruiser auf 20% Schotter runter. Klingt zwar komisch, geht aber ganz gut. Und der Cruiser hatte noch einen Mittelsteg.


----------



## Marc B (17. Juni 2012)

Eine Variostütze mit Remote-Hebel am Lenker für das schnelle Absenken wäre super geeignet! Ansonsten nicht zu viel Luftdruck in den Reifen haben (so ca. 2,0 bar) und Fahrtechniktraining absolvieren u. danach selber alleine intensiv weiterüben. 

Meine Erfahrung: Viele Rennradler, die aufs MTB umsatteln, machen grundlegende Fehler bei der Kurventechnik, da sie die gewohnte Technik aus dem Straßenbereich übernehmen (Legetechnik), anstatt die aktive Drücktechnik zu vollziehen. Dieser Fehler kann schnell zu Stürzen führen, also unbedingt auf den Unterschied achten!

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Marc B (17. Juni 2012)

Auch ein guter Clip allgemein zum Bergabfahren:






Und einer zum Thema Drücktechnik:


----------



## pedax (18. Juni 2012)

Tweaknews schrieb:


> ...
> Heute mal wieder bissl in die Berge rein gefahren und musste feststellen das selbst ein gestandener Kerl mit über 1.90m und 100kg weiche Knie bei 18% Gefälle auf einer Schotter Strecke (feuch war es auch noch bissl) bekommt und das Rad geschoben hat.
> ...
> 1. Das Gefühl gehabt zu haben einen Salto vorwärts machen zu wollen
> ...




Die vorhin schon erwähnten DVDs "Besser Biken" und "Besser Biken 2" sind auf jeden Fall zu empfehlen
18% auf Schotter ist eigentlich nicht steil -> ich hab Mountainbiken auf einem Berg gelernt der Uphill über 16% Durchschnittssteigung auf Schotter hat
Die Bremsen machen das schon mit, aber wenn du dich unwohl fühlst nim am Anfang noch etwas mehr Tempo raus
Nach vorne überschlagen tut es dich bei 18% definitiv nicht (außer du spielst dich  sehr sehr unbegabt mit der Vorderbremse)
Gib bergab den Sattel ganz rein (ruhig auf Anschlag) --> dann hast du mehr Kontrolle über das Bike und deinen Schwerpunkt
Der Reifen war auch auf meinem Hardtail in Serie verbaut um das "Verkaufsgewicht" zu senken (weil der Reifen sehr leicht ist) --> ist aber auf Schotter nicht gut er hält zwar wenn man ihn richtig reinlegt, wenn man das Bike aber nur etwas reinlegt hat er keine Stollen in dem Bereich und das Hinterrad rutscht weg (bekommt aber wieder Grip wenn du dann noch schräger liegst) --> ich bin dann umgestiegen auf Advantage vorne und Ardent hinten (beide in 2,2") auch wenn das für ein Hardtail vielleicht etwas überdimensioniert erscheinen mag
Übung macht den Meister! --> nur nicht aufgeben, immer weiter probieren --> das wird schon


----------



## flyingscot (18. Juni 2012)

lekanteto schrieb:


> Den Körperschwerpunkt während der Bremsung so weit nach hinten verlagern, dass das gesamte Körpergewicht auf den Pedalen lastet. Also weder mit den Armen auf dem Lenker abstützen, noch am Lenker ziehen.



Das halte ich für sehr gefährlich. Du entlastest das Vorderrad viel zu stark. Das kann dazu führen, dass sowohl beim Lenken als auch beim Bremsen auf rutschigem oder losem Untergrund (=Schotter) das Vorderrad wegrutscht.

Gerade bei Schotter baucht man daher etwas Last auf dem Vorderrad.


----------



## pedax (18. Juni 2012)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Das halte ich für sehr gefährlich. Du entlastest das Vorderrad viel zu stark. Das kann dazu führen, dass sowohl beim Lenken als auch beim Bremsen auf rutschigem oder losem Untergrund (=Schotter) das Vorderrad wegrutscht.
> 
> Gerade bei Schotter baucht man daher etwas Last auf dem Vorderrad.



 die meisten Leute fahren sowieso mit dem Schwerpunkt viel zu weit hinten, beim anbremsen einer Kurve (vor allem im steilen Gelände) kann man ruhig mal kurz (je nach Untergrund) etwas hinter den Sattel gehen, aber spätestens beim Einlenken braucht man wieder richtig Druck auf den Lenker (und genau das machen sehr viele falsch und bleiben mit dem Schwerpunkt zu weit hinten) --> aber ich glaube der TE hat viel grundlegendere Probleme als einen nicht ganz passenden Schwerpunkt


----------



## discordius (18. Juni 2012)

Das gleiche Rad fahre ich auch, bei wenigen Zentimetern mehr Körpergröße in XL und habe damit weniger Überschlagsgefühle als mit meinem 26er Fully. Es liegt meiner Meinung nach nicht an der Geometrie, so extrem racelastig ist die ja auf dem 29er Flash eh nicht.
Mal eine blöde Frage, bist du im Stehen oder Sitzen gefahren?

Ein anderer Reifen könnte gerade vorne etwas mehr Sicherheit bringen. Da der Rollwiderstand vorne von untergeordneter Bedeutung ist, würde ich auch ohne einen zweiten Laufradsatz wechseln. Mit dem Mountain King RaceSport komme ich deutlich besser klar, als mit dem Racing Ralph mit dem das Rad geliefert wurde.


----------



## MucPaul (18. Juni 2012)

discordius schrieb:


> Das gleiche Rad fahre ich auch, bei wenigen Zentimetern mehr Körpergröße in XL und habe damit weniger Überschlagsgefühle als mit meinem 26er Fully. Es liegt meiner Meinung nach nicht an der Geometrie, so extrem racelastig ist die ja auf dem 29er Flash eh nicht.
> Mal eine blöde Frage, bist du im Stehen oder Sitzen gefahren?
> 
> Ein anderer Reifen könnte gerade vorne etwas mehr Sicherheit bringen. Da der Rollwiderstand vorne von untergeordneter Bedeutung ist, würde ich auch ohne einen zweiten Laufradsatz wechseln. Mit dem Mountain King RaceSport komme ich deutlich besser klar, als mit dem Racing Ralph mit dem das Rad geliefert wurde.



Der Racing Ralph ist ja auch ein sehr leichter XC Wettkampfreifen für's flache Gelände. So war's mal gedacht bei Schwalbe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lekanteto (18. Juni 2012)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Das halte ich für sehr gefährlich. Du entlastest das Vorderrad viel zu stark.


Beim Lenken stimme ich dir zu, beim Bremsen (wovon der TE ja hauptsächlich spricht) bin ich anderer Meinung.


flyingscot schrieb:


> Gerade bei Schotter baucht man daher *etwas Last auf dem Vorderrad*.


Zustimmung. Die Pedale sind ja zwischen VR und HR. Somit habe ich ja "etwas Last auf dem Vorderrad" und auch etwas Last auf dem HR.
Lediglich wenn ich am Lenker ziehen würde, würde ich das VR entlasten. Ich sage aber weder am Lenker ziehen, noch am Lenker drücken.

Hier die Problembeschreibung des TE:


Tweaknews schrieb:


> Zwei Sachen sind mir aufgefallen:
> 1. Das Gefühl gehabt zu haben einen Salto vorwärts machen zu wollen
> 2. kein Vertrauen in die Bremsen, habe das Gefühl das mein Gewicht das einfach durch rutscht.



Zu 1.: Übt er jetzt noch Druck auf den Lenker aus, so senkt sich die Federgabel ab und das Überschlagsgefühl wird noch verstärkt.

Zu 2.: Geringere Bremskräfte pro Bremse lassen sich besser dosieren und schaffen so Sicherheit und Vertrauen. Damit der TE die Bremskraft auf beide Bremsen verteilen kann, muss auch das Gewicht auf beide Räder verteilt werden -> Der Schwerpunkt muss zwischen den Rädern liegen -> Gewicht auf die Pedale.

Weitere Vorteile vom Gewicht auf den Pedalen:


Ich übertrage mein Gewicht am tiefstmöglichen Punkt zentral auf das Fahrrad -> gut für's Gleichgewicht und Handling.
Wenn ich die Bremskraft auf beide Bremsen verteile, dann verliere ich bei Haftungsabriss (von einem Rad) nur die "halbe" Bremskraft. Die Situation ist leichter zu beherrschen.
Ich kann vorn und hinten die gleichen Bremsen montieren und brauche nicht vorne einen Wurfanker und hinten eine Leichtbaubremse.


----------



## lekanteto (18. Juni 2012)

pedax schrieb:


> ich glaube der TE hat viel grundlegendere Probleme als einen nicht ganz passenden Schwerpunkt





Tweaknews schrieb:


> 1. Das Gefühl gehabt zu haben einen Salto vorwärts machen zu wollen


Ich kenne nichts was hier besser hilft als ein "passender Schwerpunkt".


----------



## flyingscot (18. Juni 2012)

lekanteto schrieb:


> Zustimmung. Die Pedale sind ja zwischen VR und HR. Somit habe ich ja "etwas Last
> auf dem Vorderrad" und auch etwas Last auf dem HR.


Also auf schnellen Schotterabfahrten, wo man am Grenzbereich durch die Kurven fährt (in der Kurve wird nicht gebremst, nur davor), habe ich eine zentrale, leicht frontlastige Position auf dem Bike, egal ob es ein CC oder DH-Bike ist. Der Grund: ein rutschendes Vorderrad ist deutlich anspruchsvoller zu kontrollieren als an rutschendes Hinterrad.



lekanteto schrieb:


> Lediglich wenn ich am Lenker ziehen würde, würde ich das VR entlasten. Ich sage aber weder am Lenker ziehen, noch am Lenker drücken.


Ich weiss nicht wie du das machst: Bei einer deutlichen Bremsung keinen Druck mit den Händern auf den Lenker auszuüben, sondern alles über die Beine auf die Pedale geben.

Dazu müsstest du soweit hinten unten sein, das kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen.


----------



## pedax (18. Juni 2012)

lekanteto schrieb:


> pedax schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				flyingscot schrieb:
			
		

> Gerade bei Schotter baucht man daher etwas Last auf dem Vorderrad.


ich find es lustig, dass du auf das Überschlasgefühl als Argument ansprichst, wenn du vorher selbst mehr Last auf das Vorderrad empfiehlst 

Wenn der TE die gleiche Stelle nochmal fährt (diesmal mit eingefahrenem Sattel), so wird er ein geringers Überschlasgefühl und wahrscheinlich "gefühlt" auch mehr Grip haben (er wird sich nicht überschlagen, egal ob der Schwerpunkt bei 16% Gefälle etwas zu weit vorne oder etwas zu weit hinten ist) --> das wovon du gesprochen hast die optimale Balance zwischen Bremsgrip und Kurvenperformance zu finden und entsprechend zu verlagern würde den TE momentan wahrscheinlich einfach nur überfordern --> deshalb hab ich vorher auch "_nicht ganz_ passenden Schwerpunkt" geschrieben, ungefähr muss er natürlich passen aber die Nuancen muss er sowieso selbst erlernen, da bringt auch die 1000. Erklärung nichts


----------



## flyingscot (18. Juni 2012)

pedax schrieb:


> ich find es lustig, dass du auf das Überschlasgefühl als Argument ansprichst, wenn du vorher selbst mehr Last auf das Vorderrad empfiehlst



Ich habe ja auch nicht dem TE geantwortet. Und zum Thema Überschlagsgefühl habe ich gar nichts geschrieben, da bin ich inkompetent, denn das Problem hatte ich nie


----------



## Mitglied (19. Juni 2012)

lekanteto schrieb:


> Ich kenne nichts was hier besser hilft als ein "passender Schwerpunkt".


Richtig, und der ist immer zentral über dem Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (19. Juni 2012)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Das halte ich für sehr gefährlich. Du entlastest das Vorderrad viel zu stark. Das kann dazu führen, dass sowohl beim Lenken als auch beim Bremsen auf rutschigem oder losem Untergrund (=Schotter) das Vorderrad wegrutscht.
> Gerade bei Schotter baucht man daher etwas Last auf dem Vorderrad.


sehe ich auch ganz genauso: 
wenn's vorderrad wegschmiert, heisst das, zu wenig reibung, weil zu wenig druck (kraft pro fläche) drauf, die reibung ist abhängig von der normalkraft.
d.h. gewicht nach vorne, auch wenn man intuitiv lieber nach hinten geht. 
also anstatt ängstlich/vorsichtig den kopf einzuziehen und sich hinterm lenker zu verstecken: lieber mit der nase richtung vorderrad.

je weiter du nach hinten gehst, desto schlechter kannst du kontrollieren. 
-> die meisten machen den fehler, bei schwierigen stellen zu weit nach hinten zu gehen. 
ergebnis: du kannst nicht mehr steuern, vorderrad entlastet, beim kleinsten hindernis/rutscher macht's *patsch*.
lösung: druck auf dem vorderrad lassen, nur so weit nach hinten, dass du BEIM ABFAHREN nicht vornüber kippst, ansonsten in der mitte, überm rad stehen. 
dieses "nach-hinten-gehen" ist nur dann angesagt, wenn es so steil ist, dass du nicht mehr normal rollen kannst (und das ist bei den 18% noch lange nicht der fall), aber es ist der häufigste fahrfehler durch missverständnis. 
ich behaupte sogar, dass viele stürze dadurch erst passieren.


----------



## Eduard_Haarig (19. Juni 2012)

Kann man ganz gut en einer dreier- oder vierer-Treppe üben wenn einen jemand spottet. 

Mit dem Vorderrad ganz langsam in die Treppe rollen und dabei immer weiter vorlehnen (wenn man überkippt wird man gefangen) 
So merkt man recht schnell dass man ziemlich weit nach vorne kann ohne auch in steilem Gelände über den Lenker zu steigen, die Treppe dient um holpriges Gelände zu simulieren.


----------



## lekanteto (19. Juni 2012)

dubbel schrieb:


> wenn's vorderrad wegschmiert, heisst das, zu wenig reibung, weil zu wenig druck (kraft pro fläche) drauf, die reibung ist abhängig von der normalkraft.
> d.h. gewicht nach vorne


Den Druck auf auf's VR (und zusätzlich auch gleichzeitig auf's HR) kann man effektiver über die Pedale erhöhen (z.B. durch vorhergeriges Entlasten und dann Belasten).
Sehr gut sieht man das beim Pumptrack fahren. Versuch mal auf dem Pumptrack durch Druck auf den Lenker zu beschleunigen. Mit den Beinen kann man wesentlich mehr Kraft erzeugen.



dubbel schrieb:


> je weiter du nach hinten gehst, desto schlechter kannst du kontrollieren.
> -> die meisten machen den fehler, bei schwierigen stellen zu weit nach hinten zu gehen.
> ergebnis: du kannst nicht mehr steuern, vorderrad entlastet, beim kleinsten hindernis/rutscher macht's *patsch*.


Wie kontrollierst/ steuerst du denn?
Ich mach das durch Gewichtsverlagerung und durch Hin- und Herbewegen des Rades.
Das kann ich am Besten wenn mein Gewicht zentral auf mein Rad einwirkt (mein Gewicht also auf den Pedalen lastet) und ich den Lenker möglichst einfach (also ohne vorhergerigen Druck oder Zug) bewegen kann.


dubbel schrieb:


> ansonsten in der mitte, überm rad stehen.


Fast richtig ;-) 
Nicht in der Mitte stehen, sondern in der Mitte (also Pedale, Tretlager) das eigene Körpergewicht auf das Rad übertragen.


----------



## dubbel (19. Juni 2012)

1. ich behaupte mal, beim pumpen beschleunige ich durch die arme via vorderrad und bein -> hinterrad. 
2. ich verstehe nicht, worauf du hinauswillst. 
3. auch nicht ganz richtig. wenn schon haare spalten, dann die senkrechte projektion des KSP.


----------



## lekanteto (19. Juni 2012)

Eduard_Haarig schrieb:


> Mit dem Vorderrad ganz langsam in die Treppe rollen und dabei immer weiter vorlehnen (wenn man überkippt wird man gefangen)


Und was passiert wenn ich auf dem Trail die ganze Zeit schon sehr nah an diesem Kipppunkt fahre und wegen einem plötzlichen Hindernis mehr bremsen muss?
Das Gewicht muss auf die Pedale. So kann man sich im Notfall noch am besten in alle Richtungen bewegen.


----------



## Eduard_Haarig (19. Juni 2012)

Nich t falsch verstehen ich meine nicht dass man permanent im Grenzbereich fahren sollte, es ist aber sehr hilfreich wenn man den Punkt kennt an dem es kippt, das gibt mehr Sicherheit beim fahren.


----------



## Athabaske (19. Juni 2012)

Tiefgehen beim Bremsen, nicht nach hinten!

Ausprobieren und kleines Wunder erleben.

Wenn Du meinst, Du seist schon tief, dann geht bestimmt doch noch was.

Üben, üben, üben - dann kannst Du das Tiefgehen auf das Bremsen optimal abstimmen und erlebst eine Bremskraft, die Du Deinen Scheiben gar nicht zugetraut hättest, auch und gerade auf Schotter.

In tiefer Körperhaltung kann sich dann auch kein Überschlagsgefühl mehr einstellen, zumindest nicht in den für Schotter üblichen Gefällen.


----------



## Mitglied (19. Juni 2012)

Edit: Bringt nix. 
Muß jeder seinen Fahrstil finden und klarkommen.


----------



## Athabaske (19. Juni 2012)

@Dubbel:

hast Du ein Skipt am Laufen, das das Forum täglich nach Deinem Lieblingsfehler bei der Fahrtechnik durchforscht und dann sofort die entsprechenden Textbausteine einfügt?


----------



## lekanteto (19. Juni 2012)

dubbel schrieb:


> 1. ich behaupte mal, beim pumpen beschleunige ich durch die arme via vorderrad und bein -> hinterrad.
> 2. ich verstehe nicht, worauf du hinauswillst.


Ich will darauf hinaus, dass ich mit den Beinen im dynamischen Bereich (also nicht dauerhaft) einen viel höheren Druck auf das VR aufbauen kann als ich es mit Druck auf den Lenker kann. (Gleichzeitig erhöht sich auch noch der Druck auf das HR)


dubbel schrieb:


> 3. auch nicht ganz richtig. wenn schon haare spalten, dann die senkrechte projektion des KSP.


Vielleicht hätte ich von Körpermasse statt Körpergewicht schreiben sollen.
Beim Abbremsen kommt zur Gewichtskraft noch die Trägheitskraft hinzu. Damit die Gesamtkraft weiterhin zentral auf das Bike übertragen wird, muss der KSP nach hinten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lekanteto (19. Juni 2012)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Tiefgehen beim Bremsen ...
> 
> Ausprobieren und kleines Wunder erleben.
> 
> ...



Der Beitrag geht schon in die Richtung worauf ich hinaus will. Wenn du jetzt auch noch die Kräfte die von deinem Körper ausgehen möglichst tief auf das Rad überträgst (Tretlager statt Lenker) verstärkt sich der Effekt noch.


----------



## dubbel (19. Juni 2012)

@Athabaske: ich mach hier nur meinen job. 




lekanteto schrieb:


> Ich will darauf hinaus, dass ich mit den Beinen im dynamischen Bereich (also nicht dauerhaft) einen viel höheren Druck auf das VR aufbauen kann als ich es mit Druck auf den Lenker kann.
> ...
> Beim Abbremsen kommt zur Gewichtskraft noch die Trägheitskraft hinzu. Damit die Gesamtkraft weiterhin zentral auf das Bike übertragen wird, muss der KSP nach hinten.


aha. und beim beschleunigen (mit den armen) dann KSP nach vorne.


----------



## Athabaske (19. Juni 2012)

dubbel schrieb:


> @Athabaske: ich mach hier nur meinen job.
> ...



..ok, weiter!


----------



## lekanteto (19. Juni 2012)

dubbel schrieb:


> aha. und beim beschleunigen (...) dann KSP nach vorne.


Sowieso



BMX Gate Start von photonyd auf Flickr


----------



## fotoschlumpf (25. Juni 2012)

pedax schrieb:


> die meisten Leute fahren sowieso mit dem Schwerpunkt viel zu weit hinten, beim anbremsen einer Kurve (vor allem im steilen Gelände) kann man ruhig mal kurz (je nach Untergrund) etwas hinter den Sattel gehen, aber spätestens beim Einlenken braucht man wieder richtig Druck auf den Lenker (und genau das machen sehr viele falsch und bleiben mit dem Schwerpunkt zu weit hinten) --> aber ich glaube der TE hat viel grundlegendere Probleme als einen nicht ganz passenden Schwerpunkt



absolut richtig, diese ganz hinten Position mag ein sicheres Gefühl vermitteln taugt jedoch nicht um im Schotter runter zu fahren, eine hohe Stufe kannst damit machen wenn es unten schön rund raus geht Dein Körper sollte etwas nach hinten aber immer noch zentral überm Bike bleiben. Versuch eher den Schwerpunkt weiter nach unten zu bekommen, und den Druck immer schön am Vorderrad aufrecht erhalten, du verlierst sonst die Kontrolle in den Kurven bzw.  kannst ja gar keine Kurven mehr fahren, das ist nur noch hinein kippen und kein Fahren mehr. Wenn es extrem tief wird kurz mal zurück aber das ist die Ausnahmen.

Ich bin sehr gerne mit Slick in die Berge, Connti hatte mal so einen geilen im Programm, dem hat es eine Riefe nach der anderen rein geschlitzt aber nie bis auf das Gewebe. Auch auf Schotter hat der Spaß gebracht, wenn es richtig schön tief und grob ist macht es kaum Unterschied nur dieser feine Schotter auf festem Untergrund ist übel. Da hilft nur wenig Luftdruck.

Und was auch noch sher wichtig ist, lass deinem Lenker etwas Bewegungsfreiheit, nicht verkrampft festhalten. Mal wieder mit den Körper etwas abdrücken und wieder runter mit dme Schwerpunkt, du merkst sofort wie dein Bike plötzlich wieder zieht und du die Kontrolle zurück bekommst.

Aber generell hast mit dem Hardtail kein leichtes Spiel. Das braucht etwas Druck von dir sonst wird es bockig, ist halt kein Fully. Die Höhe des 29-iger bringt dann noch mal eine Steigerung, da hast dir eben gleich eine Herausforderung gekauft. Leider brauchst beim 29-ige auch noch mehr Kraft zum Kurvendrücken....

Ich hätte mir ein 100-er mit 26 Zoll besorgt und wäre später umgestiegen, Hardtail ist Königsklasse für Trailgenießer.


----------



## Tweaknews (28. Juni 2012)

Erst mal lieben Dank an alle. 

1. Buch gekauft
2. DVD bestellt kommt wohl morgen

3. gerade am überlegen ob ich mir noch nen 29´er Scalpel 2 in die Garage stelle. Bin damit letzte Woche mal Testweise bissl mit rumgeheizt und da geht doch schon erheblich mehr mit.

4. Mountain King Racesport werde ich mal drauf schnallen.
5. Bremsen bin ich gerade auch noch bissl am überlegen, hatte mir da so Formula R0 oder Hope M4 Race ins Auge gefasst.
       Um einfach genügend Reserven zu haben.

6. Schwerpunkt nach unten also in Richtung Oberrohr aber dennoch vor dem Sattel?

Wie gesagt waren viele Infos bei die ich auch versuche am Wochenende um zu setzen. Dann mal schauen wie es weiter geht 

Gruss Nils


----------



## Oldie-Paul (29. Juni 2012)

lekanteto schrieb:


> Wenn du jetzt auch noch die Kräfte die von deinem Körper ausgehen möglichst tief auf das Rad überträgst (Tretlager statt Lenker) verstärkt sich der Effekt noch.


Es ist völlig gleichgültig, wie, womit oder wo man die Kräfte in das Bike einleitet. Für das Resultat ist *allein die Lage des Schwerpunktes** relativ zum Bike (genauer: zu den Berührpunkten der Reifen auf dem Boden) entscheidend.

*Beim Bremsen Gesamtschwerpunkt
*Beim Pumpen Körperschwerpunkt


----------



## Athabaske (29. Juni 2012)

Tweaknews schrieb:


> ...
> 6. Schwerpunkt nach unten also in Richtung Oberrohr aber dennoch vor dem Sattel?
> 
> ...



...Schwerpunkt über dem Tretlager!


----------

